
We built a Bitcoin Keurig coffee maker this weekend - zferland
http://www.hackthebeanpot.com/
======
CalRobert
So what happens with all the plastic cups after you've made your coffee?

~~~
chrstphrhrt
Tossing some of these in the trash appears to be only slightly worse than tea
bags: [http://myworldinacup.com/](http://myworldinacup.com/) Just ordered some
to try.

Also you can get a reusable filter basket and then grind and dose like a
normal person.

Was worried about the same thing when ordering a replacement for an aging
Aeropress lately. IIRC Keurig's website says they care about the environment
blah blah blah and have been "working on it" for a while, but no concrete
promises.

It's an always-on kettle with a semi-pressurized, single-serve coffee maker
attached.

PSA: nobody should buy the standard plastic K-Cups.

~~~
btgeekboy
Some of them don't have the always-on kettle. Mine requires you to pour in
water in for each serving, and the Brew button heats it up at that time.

------
GhostHardware
Now all you need is to have mugs with qr code so that when you put it in, it
automatically scans your qr code and gets payment from your bitcoin wallet (I
have no idea if this is actually possible)

~~~
flatline
Risky - is possible but you would basically be trusting the machine (or anyone
else who scans the cup) not to steal all your money. You could limit the
damage with a separate wallet I guess, but generally the payer should be the
one initiating the transaction, actively and not passively. Maybe when M of N
transactions are implemented, this type of thing would be more feasible?

------
qq66
I clicked the link hoping to see a coffee machine that used a Bitcoin mining
rig as the heat source.

------
zek
I was at the hackathon for most of the weekend and people were working on some
really great projects. I think this Keurig was definitely the most ambitious
though!

------
nja
FWIW, they won most innovative at the hackathon for this. Great job!

------
councilscheme
how many confirmations would this wait for before dispensing? i.e. how long
does it take from me paying for the coffee before I get it?

~~~
Toucan
I'm not sure if you're being serious or not, but the cost of double spending
is vastly higher than the value of the coffee.

The risk of accepting on 0 confirmations is probably lower than that of
accepting fake currency or the cost of processing a credit card.

~~~
grey-area
Just out of curiosity, how hard is it to create fake coins if a vendor is not
checking for confirmations at all?

------
47377382829
0.0015 BITCOIN?! ... for _Keurig coffee_?

I'm sorry but I'm not spending more in bitcoin on mere Keurig coffee than an
amount I might be able to GPU mine with a spare laptop in a weekend.

~~~
rebel
The amount of time it takes you to create a US Dollar isn't how you would
measure the cost of something. It's strictly based on the value of that item.
And with .0015 Bitcoin being equivalent to just over $1 USD, it's not much
markup. A k-cup can easily cost $.75/each.

~~~
eddieroger
Less if you go the box-o'-cups-at-Costco route like I do. It can be economical
if you don't mind just-OK coffee.

~~~
mathgeek
The Costco varieties are the same as the ones I buy anyway, so to me it's a
win-win.

------
dysruption
WOOO HACKBEANPOT

